
Show HN: CommStart – Gives you stuff to talk about - Mechasparrow
http://commstart.surge.sh/
======
helb
How big is the topic database? It seems to insist that i should talk about
"Technology" and "Cloths".

------
ourarash
It would be interesting to see an extension of this that gives out stuff to
post on hacker news.

